# Thanks Kidvegas



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

Woke up this Saturday to this wonderful bomb from @Kidvegas.










3 of them are new to me. Thanks a ton dude! I smoked the Surrogates last night and it was a great stick! Thanks for looking out brother!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice hit Kid V! Lotta' good stuff there. I particularly like those Herrera Estelis. 

But then, the package says the grape Swishers are Smooth, Sweet, and Satisfying. Hard to argue with that recommendation, though there's probably a few more S's that could describe them too.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice hit kid...grape is my favorite...you'll LOVE em. Nice hint of white pepper, ammonia, and bile...But with a lovely grape (purple kool aid) undertone..


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Nice hit kid...grape is my favorite...you'll LOVE em. Nice hint of white pepper, ammonia, and bile...But with a lovely grape (purple kool aid) undertone..


OH MY [email protected]@KING GOD! I just freaking shat myself!!!:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Wish I could like both of y'all's comments 1000 times. Seriously, my dog thought something was wrong with me when spit shot outta my mouth just now...hilarious!


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

That's a beauty of a bomb, Kid. Good on ya for sharing some love. 

ADRUNKK - Would you be so kind as to write up a review of those grape swishers for us after you age them and puff one? I'm curious. That's a stick I have yet to try. :wink2:


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

NightFish said:


> That's a beauty of a bomb, Kid. Good on ya for sharing some love.
> 
> ADRUNKK - Would you be so kind as to write up a review of those grape swishers for us after you age them and puff one? I'm curious. That's a stick I have yet to try. :wink2:


Fosho. I'm gonna put some age on them first, so it's gonna be a while. I'm curious though, should i take those swishers out of the cello before i give em some rest?


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

My pleasure bro! Glad all arrived in one piece. Cool that some of those are newbies for ya. Hope you enjoy.

LOL...Figured it's been awhile since the Swishers where making the rounds. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

ADRUNKK said:


> Fosho. I'm gonna put some age on them first, so it's gonna be a while. I'm curious though, should i take those swishers out of the cello before i give em some rest?


I wonder what a five year old grape Swisher would look like. Like McDonald's food that sits in your fridge for a week doesn't even look like food anymore.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I wonder what a five year old grape Swisher would look like. Like McDonald's food that sits in your fridge for a week doesn't even look like food anymore.


I'm goin with the Twinkie affect..crack open that pack in 2117 , it'll still contain crappy cigars


----------



## Mounivong (Jan 1, 2017)

judging by the packaging, the swishers must be authentic cubans. nice hit!


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I wonder what a five year old grape Swisher would look like. Like McDonald's food that sits in your fridge for a week doesn't even look like food anymore.


It closely resembles an old crunchy stick pretzel that rolled under the couch 4 years ago.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Great hit! It has been a while since any Swishers have landed.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

A few years back, at our transportation dept. (I work at a Walmart DC), they would send a stuffed animal with a driver. Once the driver got to where he was going, they would print out a badge for the stuffed animal and send it out with another driver. They would do this for a year. What's my point? What if that were to happen with that pack? Granted we can't make a badge...


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Five years later some noob has to crack it open and smoke one. LOLOLOL


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Kidvegas said:


> LOL...Figured it's been awhile since the Swishers where making the rounds.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't see thise cinnamon ones I sent you @Kidvegas. Guess you smoked them.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

csk415 said:


> I don't see thise cinnamon ones I sent you @Kidvegas. Guess you smoked them.


HA! Rest assured bro.. i still got'em! Zeroing in on my next target.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Strong work, Spicoli.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Nice hit Kid !


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

LeatherNeck said:


> Five years later some noob has to crack it open and smoke one. LOLOLOL


As long as it has a Boveda inside ...miracles can happen!

Nice bomb action there Kid!


----------

